# Doxepin



## jdizzle (Jul 11, 2012)

My doctor has prescribed doxepin starting at 10mg, I've read a few posts about doxepin making people so tired they can hardly get out of bed for days or weeks, so I'm putting it off until I've got some important things done, in case I'm too tired to get them done on the meds.Anyone used/using doxepin with good results? I'm primarily interested in good reviews because I struggle with anxiety and don't need to hear about all the bad things that could happen..hahaI'd love to hear any or all the ways it's helped you if you've used it, and how long the tiredness lasted.


----------



## jdizzle (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm kind of getting used to noone replying to my posts on here but I'll give this another shot anyway.I went ahead and took the first dose last night, I hardly slept a wink! I find it really disturbing since it's used to treat insomnia and tends to knock people out and the first night on it, I slept even less than usual. If anyone does read this and has had doxepin, how long did it take to work for making sleep better?Thanks to anyone who replies


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Try going to the General Discussion forums or the Diarrhoea or Constipation forums on here.There is more traffic there.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I never took it for insomnia, but it usually knocks me right out. That being said, usually I was exhausted from allergies keeping me from sleeping so I was primed for it to knock me out, and often I was taking more than 10 mgs (like 25 or 50 mgs).Insomnia is a complex issue so just turning off a bit of the "stay awake" signal from histamine in the brain may not be enough.How is your sleep hygiene and all that right now? If you were napping during the day, or sleeping in to make up for lack of sleep the night before (so your biological clock thrown off) there is only so much help that low dose of a drug can do for you. Especially if you didn't do all the other things that help set you up for a good night's sleep (so winding down for an hour before you want to go to sleep, taking a warm shower before bed, turning off all the overhead lights and not watching TV or using the computer, etc).


----------

